# Oberon cover - what book light do you use with one?



## NitroStitch (Feb 13, 2009)

I've been having a really rough time at work and lots of overtime, so I've decided to do some retail therapy -- I'm finally going to take the Oberon cover plunge for my K2!  I've got that narrowed down to three covers (Roof of Heaven in purple, Creek Bed Maple in Green or Tree of Life in undecided color) but wondered what book light you're using with your Oberon covers.  It would be a big plus if you can show pictures of how you're attaching your lights to the cover. 

Thank you Kindleboards Enablers - I never knew such wonderful accessories and covers existed until I came here.  My wallet doesn't thank you, but my K2 does.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I use the Mighty Bright xtraflex 2 light and just clip it to the front cover as it is folded behind the kindle.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

No picture at the moment, but I fold the Oberon fully back & clip the Mighty Bright 2 onto both the front & back covers together, top center.  It's easy to manuever the light so there's no glare on the screen, and the two LED setup is amazingly bright.  I've never had a book light that I thought worked well before, and now I use it every night.  And there's no damage to the Oberon whatsoever.


(Note: because I have a skinned K2, a small amount of glare was bothering me from the edges.  I added an approximately 2" x 3" piece of black craft foam to the top of the clip using a double stick foam tape--it lays over the top border of the K2 and keeps the light from glaring off the skin.

Most people won't be bothered or will find a different position to avoid glare altogether, this was just what worked best for me to get consistently even coverage over the screen while eliminating a hot spot that was driving me batty.)


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Might Bright 2 is my favorite:

I also for the Oberon back and attach the Mighty Brite to both covers.

For travel this little light is hard to beat:

With this light I fold the Oberon back and clip the light to the front of the cover (which is now in the back).

Both clip comfortably to the Oberon covers and can be adjusted to minimize/eliminate glare...


----------



## lb505 (Feb 23, 2009)

intinst said:


> I use the Mighty Bright xtraflex 2 light and just clip it to the front cover as it is folded behind the kindle.


This is also what I do.


----------



## NitroStitch (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions!  I have the little travel light already, so I might start with that for travel purposes.  The Mighty Bright looks more functional, though.  

I also appreciate the fix for the glare on the skins.  My K2 doesn't have a skin yet, but I am also trying to decide on a skin design too.  First, I have to keep narrowing down the Oberon design.


----------



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

I think I saw a mighty brite 2 that came with an optional charger (or plug into the outlet instead of using batteries thngy) That made the prce about $22. Anybody get that? also any idff betyween the black and silver mighty brite?  Pardn poor typing--I've got a thumb/wrist splnt on 24/7 for the next week and too ;azy to go back and fix


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Mighty Bright for sure.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I use the mighty bright as well.  No problems with it leaving "marks" on the cover or the kindle skin.


----------



## NitroStitch (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm also very glad to hear that none of you have problems with the Mighty Bright leaving marks on the skin or the cover.  It's so nice to be able to come here, ask for advice, and very quickly get a lot of help.  Thanks to all of you.


----------



## Kristus412 (Nov 22, 2008)

I plan on using the mighty bright light I already have. I just got my purple ROH cover out of the mail about 10 minutes ago.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Kristus412 said:


> I plan on using the mighty bright light I already have. I just got my purple ROH cover out of the mail about 10 minutes ago.


Congrats on the Oberon Cover! You'll love it!


----------



## russr19 (Feb 13, 2009)

I also use the Might Bright and have no problems with it.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

JeanThree said:


> I think I saw a mighty brite 2 that came with an optional charger (or plug into the outlet instead of using batteries thngy) That made the prce about $22. Anybody get that? also any idff betyween the black and silver mighty brite? Pardn poor typing--I've got a thumb/wrist splnt on 24/7 for the next week and too ;azy to go back and fix


I did the Mighty Brite + adapter through Amazon; the seller was very quick, and the price was fair even with shipping. I'm glad I did it; I use mine enough that I'd be going through batteries a little more frequently than I'd prefer. I leave the adapter plugged in next to my bed and use it with that every night, only putting batteries in when I need to move around the house with it (rare) or when travelling.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I use the Fulcrum Multi Flex light, which is very similar to the Mighty Bright, but a bit cheaper. I fold the cover back while reading and clip the light to the front cover, so the neck comes over the top of the Kindle and shines onto the screen.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

intinst said:


> I use the Mighty Bright xtraflex 2 light and just clip it to the front cover as it is folded behind the kindle.


What intinst said.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> I did the Mighty Brite + adapter through Amazon; the seller was very quick, and the price was fair even with shipping. I'm glad I did it; I use mine enough that I'd be going through batteries a little more frequently than I'd prefer. I leave the adapter plugged in next to my bed and use it with that every night, only putting batteries in when I need to move around the house with it (rare) or when travelling.


What VictoriaP said too.


----------



## MaureenH (Dec 14, 2008)

I use the Mighty Brite too clipped to the Oberon cover folded back. Just this weekend I got a for my sister a light that looks just like the Mighty Brite. It was on special at Eddie Bauer for $9.99.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

I use the mighty brite and its great


----------



## Daisey31 (Mar 23, 2009)

I LOVE the paperback lightwedge.


----------



## Avalon (Oct 28, 2008)

I have the Mighty Brite too, absolutely love it.  Like Victoria, I got the adapter and keep it plugged in.  In fact, I have several, one by my favorite armchair, one bedside, and one (with batteries) in my overnight bag.  I got them in purple to match my purple Oberon ROH cover.


----------



## Surfmom66 (Mar 24, 2009)

The Mighty Bright xtraflex 2 light is what I use.


----------



## docjered (Apr 12, 2009)

I found my new light on ebay. It is the mighty bright xtraflex 2 duet. It has two arms, each with 2 led bulbs, so the possibility of 4 led lights on at one time. It is originally designed for music stands, so for me it will do dual purpose. Also comes with a charger for $31.99. I just ordered it. I wanted max light potential, as my eyes are becoming challenged, but I do not want to stop reading. I wear plus six lenses in both eyes, so this is the best option for me... would probably be good for others who are visually challenged, or who just prefer to read in maximum light. Of course, would be good for readers who are also musicians .

The ebay link to the one I purchased is:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120336744824&category=163866QQ_trksidZp3907.m263QQ_trkparmsZalgo%3DSIC%26its%3DI%252BC%26itu%3DUA%252BIA%252BUCI%26otn%3D15%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D54

Jered


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

docjered said:


> I found my new light on ebay. It is the mighty bright xtraflex 2 duet. It has two arms, each with 2 led bulbs, so the possibility of 4 led lights on at one time. It is originally designed for music stands, so for me it will do dual purpose. Also comes with a charger for $31.99. I just ordered it. I wanted max light potential, as my eyes are becoming challenged, but I do not want to stop reading. I wear plus six lenses in both eyes, so this is the best option for me... would probably be good for others who are visually challenged, or who just prefer to read in maximum light. Of course, would be good for readers who are also musicians .
> 
> The ebay link to the one I purchased is:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120336744824&category=163866QQ_trksidZp3907.m263QQ_trkparmsZalgo%3DSIC%26its%3DI%252BC%26itu%3DUA%252BIA%252BUCI%26otn%3D15%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D54
> ...


----------



## docjered (Apr 12, 2009)

I think it looks pretty neat, Victoria! I also am very sensitive to glare issues, so perhaps if the lights are spread wide, the page will be well illuminated without the glare. Didnt find it on Amazon, though, so bought thru Ebay. I will respond further here when i get it and try it out. I did contact several of the sellers of the off-brand lights that are on Ebay but look similar, and none of them had a charging port. The battery issue is huge with me, so glad this one has the charger. Will buy those pricey rechargables at the store: they have a very long life. At least they do in other devices of mine.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Docjered--looks like it's the same exact seller in both locations. Because I use Amazon Prime, I tend to check there first, especially for things I won't have to add shipping to. Plus with the Amazon visa, I get triple points on things ordered through Amazon.

One thing to note--if this Mighty Bright is like the others, the adapter powers the unit *but will not charge the batteries*. In fact, the instructions specifically say to remove the batteries before plugging in (though I've forgotten once or twice & nothing's blown up yet). It's a bit of a disadvantage, but a good charger would actually add significantly to the cost of the unit, and probably make it quite a bit heavier in the process. My own pricey rechargeables go in a very solid charger, and you're right, they have a substantial life cycle. Well worth the initial investment.

When yours arrives, please do take the time to post your thoughts. I'm far more impressed with mine than I expected to be, having hated all other booklights I've used in the past. The double light looks even better for casting a very even amount of light across an area--good for a flashlight or close up work as well!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Used one of those double mighty brights at Easter Vigil service. . . .partly in the dark but one still needs to be able to see the music!    It worked pretty well!  Illuminated the whole page which was standard 8 1/2 by 11 size.  Should be more than enough to light up a Kindle.

Edit:  I should say, it clearly illuminated two 8 1/2 by 11 pages.

Ann


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

I love my Mighty Brite too. I have it in purple to match my purple ROH Oberon.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I have a purple Mighty Bright that I keep plugged in to an adapter next to my bed. I have a silver one that is supposed to be for travel, but my daughter has run off with it. She had my lightwedge, but decided she liked the Mighty Bright better. It looks like I need to get another one.


----------



## docjered (Apr 12, 2009)

Just got my Mighty Brite Duet 2 booklight today, and it is awesome! with the two stalks, you can position them off to either side and provide brilliant screen illumination without glare on the skin or the display. With the option of using 1, 2, 3, or 4 of the LEDs, you can provide just the right light for any situation. If you also can tear yourself away from your Kindle long enough to play music, it is a great music stand light (what it was designed for). 

The best part of all, when attached to my Kindle 2, it kind of looks like a bug's antennae. Neat!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

docjered said:


> Just got my Mighty Brite Duet 2 booklight today, and it is awesome! with the two stalks, you can position them off to either side and provide brilliant screen illumination without glare on the skin or the display. With the option of using 1, 2, 3, or 4 of the LEDs, you can provide just the right light for any situation. If you also can tear yourself away from your Kindle long enough to play music, it is a great music stand light (what it was designed for).
> 
> The best part of all, when attached to my Kindle 2, it kind of looks like a bug's antennae. Neat!


M-m-m, I wonder if DecalGirl has a skin with bugs on it? 

Is the duet light bigger than the MightyBright xtraflex 2? I've been trying to find some dimensions on them to compare. I read somewhere that the necks are longer.


----------



## docjered (Apr 12, 2009)

I just measured... the necks are 11 1/8 ", including the light head.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

docjered said:


> I just measured... the necks are 11 1/8 ", including the light head.


Just a little longer, but that might be good. I ordered one with the included AC adapter to use on my night table. I already have a MightyBright xtraFlex 2 but I use them all over the house because I need really good light when I read. Thanks for suggesting the duet. I think it will be great.


----------

